# Snowblower pulley.. Dealer truthing me ?



## allserene (Nov 3, 2019)

So one of the pulleys on my John Deere 44inch snowblower went wobbly.. I took it to the dealer and he sold me a new one.. My old one had a top circumference which is bigger than the bottom one (To keep the belt on while raising and lowering the plow).. The new pulley is the same on both rims...ie both circumferences are identical.. I queried it and the dealer told me Deere had changed their pattern the symmetrical ones are the only ones they sell now.. Is he kidding me ? See the pic below......the shiny new one (left) is symmetrical and the original one on the tensioner arm (right) has a larger top rim...


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

superseded parts nothing new, as long as they work don't worry, as it's better than NLA ,


----------

